# MAC Counter haul...



## Fataliya (Jun 5, 2009)

That ended up pissing my husband off. I said I needed more powder (I use it for foundation), but when I got in there, I needed a couple more things, plus, I wanted a few things. He wandered off, so it's not like I could tell him.

Anyhow, I got:

2 MSFN Light
Blonde MSF
Redhead MSF
Goldyrocks
Penultimate liner
Fix +Rose

Anyhow, he got all pissy which made ME pissy. He says I lied about what I needed. I said that's not true. I remembered when I got in there that I'm almost out of Fix +, and my Penultimate finally dried up. And he was nowhere around, and furthermore, since when did I have to ask permission? 

Gah, men are really absurd sometimes.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_That ended up pissing my husband off. I said I needed more powder (I use it for foundation), but when I got in there, I needed a couple more things, plus, I wanted a few things. He wandered off, so it's not like I could tell him.

Anyhow, I got:

2 MSFN Light
Blonde MSF
Redhead MSF
Goldyrocks
Penultimate liner
Fix +Rose

Anyhow, he got all pissy which made ME pissy. He says I lied about what I needed. I said that's not true. I remembered when I got in there that I'm almost out of Fix +, and my Penultimate finally dried up. And he was nowhere around, and furthermore, since when did I have to ask permission? 

Gah, men are really absurd sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ugh, my boyrfriend said to me last night whilst we were out eating dinner "I think you need to calm your spending on make up" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To which i "kindly" told him my money, my choice. I then proceeded to look sad until he finally backed down and said "dont listen to me, if it makes you happy and you like it thats all that matters" 

Sigh, when will they learn. Lol


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 5, 2009)

lol my bf still doesn't understand that it's not ok to rub his finger in brand new e/s.
but wow, great haul!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 5, 2009)

They dont get it because theyre men, darlings.


----------



## UndeadSuburbia (Jun 5, 2009)

I think almost anyone with a man has that problem. Mine has been harping on me too. But I figure as long as all the necessities are paid for, what's a little more eyeshadow.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 5, 2009)

me, I buy my makeup in secret! And then I will ask him to get me a single item so he can think my collection is scanty and hes a part of the building process. 

Just let him think hes in control, and he wont complain anymore.

Devious, isnt it?


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 5, 2009)

I know how that is! My bf will be like, "why do you have so much makeup?" and I proceed with the sad pouty face and tell him that it makes me happy and then he stops. Great haul, I LOVE Goldyrocks dazzleglass!


----------



## mern (Jun 5, 2009)

aahha my man is always on my ass about buying so much makeup... hes always like you dont even wear any of it whats the point of having it... im like because when i feel like wearing it i can wear it proudly and knowing i can wear whatever however i want makes me happy.. k now i just sound like a freak.. but i do have a teeny little problem i suppose


----------



## AshleyTatton (Jun 5, 2009)

Your counter is still selling the BBR collection? I wish! I really want a back up of Red Head MSF. Great haul!


----------



## n_c (Jun 5, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 5, 2009)

My bf just drove to IKEA where he bought me the smaller version of the MALM vanity and one of the matching 6-drawer chests, and then he went to our old apartment (we're in the middle of moving) to get all my makeup for me. 

Not trying to show off or anything, I just wanted to say that some men are quite OK as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great haul, by the way!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 5, 2009)

lucky lucky girl

im so rude-i never said it-Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whats fix+rose like?


----------



## lushious_lips (Jun 5, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies, men are nuts....lol


----------



## Fataliya (Jun 5, 2009)

He's usually ok when I buy makeup. I actually OK'd my NYX 50% off haul with him before ordering. I dunno what crawled up his ass yesterday though. I told him the POINT of moving to Florida was to make more money dealing cards so that we COULD buy what we wanted to. Mine happens to be makeup.

Let him bitch again and HE can take over paying all the bills. I pay all the bills, he doesn't even have to LOOK at them. 

I had to ask if they still had the BBR stuff. It was in a small box in the back. There were maybe 20 items left. I got the last Blonde and 2nd to last Redhead.

As for the Fix +Rose, I dunno how it is yet....I don't wear any makeup on my days off. I'm going to use it tomorrow though!


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jun 6, 2009)

nice haul!!


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jun 6, 2009)

All of those scenarios sounds all too familiar. My bf and I are going to IMATS which I don't really understand why he wants to go since he gets flustered if I take one step in any makeup aisle?!? He says he wants to go to the star trek seminar and I want to go to have fun and buy great makeup for my kit but since we're moving soon he's got this thing with not spending a lot of money there. It's frustrating because he's the one who says "you have to spend money to make money" and that's what I'm trying to do, I want my clients to have good quality makeup, who doesn't?

Men are dumb..grr! End rant, enjoy your haul!!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 7, 2009)

Men! Pah. Enjoy your haul!! ^___^


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_lol my bf still doesn't understand that it's not ok to rub his finger in brand new e/s.
but wow, great haul!_

 





 hehe


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 8, 2009)

OK, so now its summer, I decided to pick up a MSF natural. Well looks like everyone else had the same idea because most colours are out of stock on the site. So I had to brave going into the store (its only 5 minutes walk from my work EEeek) bearing in mind I was so late this morning I had no make-up on except for a desperate attempt to put HK strayin lipstick in my cheeks to add a bit of colour (and glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I got matched to light medium, which is strange cause i was going to buy light. You can see how fair I am) <-----------

Boring one, but lunch time MAC hauling is always fun!


----------



## grc733 (Jun 11, 2009)

HA HA HA I love being a woman


----------

